# All my pets



## Nay (Feb 3, 2010)

Seems we are showing all our pets. I didn't want to steal someone else's thread to post my so heres a new one. 
Hope it works Yvonne.....
Here Jack 14 yr Red Foot






Heres Albert, Coolest Rabbit in the world, will chase any dog off the rug if he wants it!!






Pinkly Leopard






Nougat, youngest RF






Combo, son's Calif King snake






Razorback, no name yet






Mavey, Umbrella cockatoo






Cashmere and Otis






Major, 27, Mac 20 and King 20
3 of the 4






see part 2 for the rest, it wouldn't let me put all my pets on at one time.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Feb 3, 2010)

What a zoo! Mind if I take your horses out? I haven't gotten to ride in forever!


----------



## terryo (Feb 3, 2010)

All your pet's are so great. Can I come Jordan? Loved, loved, loved riding when I was a bit younger. We had a special change jar that we saved just for that. Razorback is my favorite of all water turtles. And...your Umbrella cockatoo.....I'm coming to steal him. Gorgeous.


----------



## Nay (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah, Terry, I would like you to say that AFTER you hear him scream. We have had him for about 12 yrs and have a special "hand shake' to deal with it, (we give him dry macaroni), but they are certainly not for everyone.
Jordan, believe it or not I have even placed an ad on Craigs list to get people to come and ride with me. I have trails right outside my back yard, (well down the road a few houses.) Not 1 person has ever taken me up on it.I am not looking for 'barn help' or money or anything! That brown horse, a Quarter horse is owned by one of my closest friends, she has not been on him in a year!!! My hubby gets on once in awhile, but he is not in love with riding,Someone come, please!!!
Na


----------



## spikethebest (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice pictures! thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Feb 3, 2010)

Too bad you live way across the country or I'd be up for some trail riding, I only know how to ride western style on rough terrain. (I actually have a little scar on my back from when I tried to get a horse to jump a creek, and she decided she didn't want to at the last minute and I fell backwards onto the cantle part of the saddle and some how cut myself.)

Oh and I know how awfully loud birds can be, I used to have a lovebird and boy could she screech... (Are finches nice and quiet?)


----------

